# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [BILLET] Blog DVP, Blog logique, Blog tutoriel ■ FORUMS ◄-► BLOGS ?

## APL-AML

Ce message ne vous propose que les premiers chapitres de deux billets-de-blog qui pourront voluer en fonction de mon inspiration et/ou de vos commentaires.

Cette dmarche prsente trois avantages :

Elle vite de publier deux fois lintgralit dun billet sur les espaces *FORUMS* et *BLOGS*,Elle permet dactualiser les billets-de-blog non soumis  la rgle des 72 heures daccessibilit applique aux forums,Elle apporte une solution  la visibilit des billets-de-blog depuis un forum (sujet du deuxime billet-de-blog). 
Le premier billet est une rflexion personnelle sur le concept de blog propos par DVP. 

Le billet suivant est une synthse des discussions de ce *Forum Blogs du Club* qui se rsume finalement en une rflexion sur les interactions envisageables entre les deux entits *FORUMS* et *BLOGS* pour orchestrer la visibilit des Billets-de-Blog.

Ces deux extraits de billets laissent  lutilisateur linitiative den lire plus ou non.


*I-2.1.1. Blog DVP, Blog logique, Blog tutoriel*

Ce billet est une rflexion personnelle sur le concept de blog.




> *■     ■     ■     SOMMAIRE DU BILLET     ■     ■     ■*
> Blog DVPBlog logiqueBlog tutorielCatgories globalesRechercher dans les blogsOrdre de tri : Blogs des membresOrdre de tri : Blog d'un membreBlogs des membresDescriptions des blogs


*■ Blog DVP*

Chaque membre ne dispose que dun seul *blog DVP* titr par dfaut par son pseudo. Cependant, rien nempche un blogueur de partitionner son *blog DVP* en plusieurs *blogs logiques*.

Mon *blog DVP* titr *AU PIED LEV -  MAIN LEVE* est ainsi constitu de deux blogs logiques : 

*APL-AML*
*FORUMS*
Le concept de *blog logique* ne sest impos que lorsque lensemble des billets de mon *blog DVP* est devenu une entit distincte ayant la forme dun tutoriel abouti et quasi immuable. 

Continuer  bloguer tout en prservant lintgrit de cette entit, donc sans lui ajouter de billets hors sujet, ma inspir le concept de *blog logique*.

*Blog DVP* *AU PIED LEV -  MAIN LEVE*

Son lien correspond  *Voir son blog* dans mon profil utilisateur. Il est galement cit dans le *Blog des utilisateurs*.

Il regroupe tous mes billets sans distinction dappartenance  un *blog logique*. 

Ce lien affiche la *Description du blog DVP*, laquelle dcrit mes deux *blogs logiques* en les distinguant visuellement dans des _Citations ddis_.
*Description du Blog DVP*

La flche  ::fleche::  dsignant  une _Citation_, bien qu lintrieur de la _Citation_ en visualisation, apparait  lextrieur aprs soumission et affichage. Cette anomalie constitue finalement un visuel trs intressant, comme ci-dessous :


 ::fleche:: 




 ::fleche::  



> 1er blog logique (blog tutoriel)






> 2me blog logique





*Extrait de ma Description de blog DVP :*








[QUOTE]
:fleche:[B]1. APL-AML[/B]
/
[/QUOTE]
[HR][/HR]
[QUOTE]
:fleche:[B]2. FORUMS[/B]
/
[/QUOTE]




*NB :* Sur prs de 400 blogs (396 exactement au 1er mai 2021, dont 19 nayant aucun billet  afficher), 34 blogueurs ont renseign la Description de leur blog. 
*APL-AML* (*1er blog logique*)

Son lien correspond  celui de la catgorie utilisateur : *■ APL-AML* 

Constitu dune cinquantaine de billets, mon 1er blog logique *APL-AML* est une monographie qui axiomatise une approche du dveloppement 100% ascendante (bottom-up). 

Pour les adeptes de la _programmation spontane_, ma monographie peut-tre vue comme un *blog tutoriel* sur le _dveloppement spontan dapplication_.
*FORUMS* (*2me blog logique*)

Son lien correspond  celui de la catgorie utilisateur : *■ FORUMS*

Il regroupe lensemble de mes billets concernant les forums :

*SOMMAIRE de la FAQ* (Billet regroupant tous les liens FAQ)
*SOMMAIRE  Contributions aux forums*  (Billet regroupant tous les liens vers mes messages sur les forums)
*SOMMAIRE  Synthses de discussions*  (Billets participant  des synthses de discussions)

*■ Blog logique*

Le *Tableau de bord du blog* permet de dfinir un blog logique de trois faons diffrentes : 

*Modifier lintitul et sa description*

La description du *blog DVP* consiste  prsenter les *blogs logiques*.
*Modifier les pages personnalises* (Menu latral)

*Attention :* 5 pages personnalises autorises, de 7.500 caractres maximum

Un lien dans le Menu latral (sous le profil du membre) permet dafficher la page personnalise, un extrait de la description du *blog DVP*, par exemple. 
*Gestion des Catgories* (Menu latral)

_Blog logique_ et _Catgorie de lutilisateur_ ont le mme nom. Tous les billets dun *blog logique* se rfrent bien sr  cette catgorie.
Un billet *SYNOPSIS* et/ou *SOMMAIRE* accessibles via la _Description du blo_g ou via le menu latral permet de naviguer dans le blog logique.

 la fin de chaque billet, un carrousel permet dafficher le billet suivant ou prcdent.


*■ Blog tutoriel*

La blogosphre DVP compte un certain nombre de tutoriels, il suffit de lancer une recherche avec le mot "tutoriel" dans le module du menu latral *Rechercher dans les blogs*, en cochant loption _ Rechercher dans les intituls uniquement_ . Mais ce sont majoritairement des tutoriels  billets uniques.

*NB :* La recherche ne fonctionne que pour les membres. Les utilisateurs non-membres reoivent le message :

*Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues pendant votre recherche:*
La rponse  la question alatoire est non correct.

Ce message (avec une faute dorthographe) nest gure explicite. Si linternaute lambda nest pas autoris  utiliser cette fonctionnalit, le message pourrait tre :

*Message*
Vous ne pouvez pas utiliser cette fonction.
*Trois blogs de type tutoriel se distinguent :*

Le mien : *Blog logique APL-AML*

Un billet *SYNOPSIS* et un billet *SOMMAIRE* agrgent tous les billets de ce blog tutoriel via des liens hypertextes. Ces deux billets sont accessibles :

Via la _Description du blog_ DVP du _Tableau de bord du blog_.Via la _page personnalise_ : *■ APL-AML (1er Blog logique)*Via des liens en dbut ou en fin de chaque billet.
Le billet *SYNOPSIS* dcrit le blog tutoriel tout en servant de sommaire.

Le billet *SOMMAIRE*, initialement cr pour faciliter les interventions sur les billets, est devenu indispensable pour visualiser la structure du blog et accder directement aux billets sans avoir  simposer la description du blog du billet SYNOPSIS.
Un billet *COMMENTAIRES* (accessible via les _Catgories de l'utilisateur_) aborde des sujets de rflexion sur le fond et la forme et permet aux membres de commenter le blog. En effet, les billets du blog tutoriel nautorisent pas volontairement les commentaires. 
Pourquoi un Blog tutoriel plutt que *Rdiger et publier un tutoriel sur Developpez.com* ?

Pour lautonomie, la simplicit (mme diteur que celui des discussions) et surtout pour la fonctionnalit de la balise [SPOILER] qui permet de cacher/montrer les extraits ou exemples de code inclus dans le texte. En fixe dans le texte, les extraits ou exemples de code rendent la lecture du texte trs difficile. Cette fonctionnalit laisse au lecteur linitiative de cacher/montrer le contenu de la fentre.

La facilit de crer un blog tutoriel est toute relative. Pour information, mon blog tutoriel *APL-AML* ma demand deux ans dinvestissement et mon blog logique *FORUMS*, plusieurs mois.

*DimBo2* nous offre la possibilit de comparer son tutoriel sous les deux formats :

*Billet-de-blog :* *Tutoriel Kafka : De son installation  lexcution dun premier programme en Java*

*Tutoriel DVP :* *Tutoriel Kafka avec Java**Nuage de tags :* Les tags sont un moyen utile d'effectuer des recherches de billets avec un sujet ou un contenu similaire. 

Ils permettent de slectionner des billets indpendamment de leur hirarchie dans le billet Sommaire ou les _Catgories de lutilisateur_.

*NB :* La _Description du blog_ *DVP* prcde la liste des billets tagus.Celui de *mbport_available* titr : *Le Projet WEB ou MOBILE Pluridisciplinaire : Web design, Web dveloppement, Intgration informatique et SEM (SEARCH ENGINE MARKETING OU MARKETING PAR MOTEURS DE RECHERCHE)*

Blog DVP et Blog tutoriel ne font quun. 

La _Description du blog DVP_ dans le _Tableau de bord du blog_, sert en mme temps de sommaire  la manire de mon billet _SYNOPSIS_. 
Une page personnalise dans le menu latral propose un Sommaire : *1.1 SOMMAIRE, TABLE DES MATIRES*
Les Catgories de lutilisateur font office de sommaire.Celui de *fsmrel* : *Blog DVP fsmrel*

Aucun titre, ni aucune description ne sont prvus dans le _Tableau de bord du blog_.  Le titre par dfaut du blog reprend le pseudo du membre. Le blog DVP et le blog tutoriel semblent ne faire quun, sans que cela soit clairement dlimit. Cest un empilement de billets publis entre 2015 et 2018, structurs par les _Catgories de l'utilisateur_. 

Les billets de *fsmrel* prvoient des tags mais le module _Nuage de tags_ dans son _Tableau de bord du blog_ na pas t activ.

Les _Catgories de lutilisateur_ font office de sommaire.



> *En lire plus...*



*I-2.1.2. Forum ◄-► Billets-de-Blog ?*

La plupart des discussions ouvertes dans ce *Forum Blogs du Club* sont des signalements qui ont t rsolus. Synthtiser ce forum se rsume finalement  mener une rflexion sur les interactions envisageables entre les deux entits *FORUMS* et *BLOGS* pour orchestrer la visibilit des Billets-de-Blog.




> *■     ■     ■     SOMMAIRE DU BILLET     ■     ■     ■*
> [BILLET] Billet-de-Forum ou Billet-de-BlogAssociation de Billets-de-Blog  un ForumModule  Catgories  du Menu latralModule  Rechercher dans les blogs  du Menu latralCrer une entre blog / [Transfrer vers le forum]Association de Billets-de-Blog  un Message-Forum


*■ [BILLET] Billet-de-Forum ou Billet-de-Blog*




> Ceci nest pas une Discussion mais un Billet-de-Forum
> 
> *2007/11/28*
> 
> Les blogs nexistent pas encore, le premier Billet-de-Blog est dat du 30/04/2014 mais les publications ne deviennent rgulires qu partir du message d*Anomaly* dat du 20/10/2014 titrant   *Les nouveaux Blogs du Club en bref* .
> 
> *Billet-de-Forum* 
> 
> Retrait le 3 octobre 2007, inscrit sur le site le 26 novembre, jinvente deux jours plus tard le concept de Billet-de-Forum. Bien sr, je ne le nomme pas ainsi car je ne dcouvrirai le terme de Billet quen 2015 avec la cration des blogs.
> ...


*NB :*

La contrainte des 72 heures daccessibilit a depuis 2020 t leve pour les billets-de-blog.
Dans un forum, il est possible de trier les discussions par ordre croissant/dcroissant de lintitul.

Ce tri exclut de lintitul les tags qui les prcdent comme *[Actualit]*,* [Tutoriel]*, ou *[Dbat]*. 

Une possibilit de tri sur les tags pourrait tre intressante.  dfaut, on peut utiliser la fonctionnalit * Recherche dans ce forum*  mais le rsultat nest jamais satisfaisant.

Une _Recherche avance_ sur un _Type de recherch_e  Forums  avec un _Mot-cl_ _Rechercher dans les intituls uniquement_ ne donne jamais rien : _ Dsol - aucun rsultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requte._ .
*■ Association de Billets-de-Blog  un Forum*

Ds la publication des premiers billets, la question sest videmment pose de lier un billet-de-blog  un forum  de mme thmatique, chaque forum constituant sa propre catgorie. 

Sans association Forum/Billets-de-Blog, cela revient  lire un journal thmatique sans articles de fond (Forum) et chercher les articles de mme thmatique dans des livres dauteurs (Blogs).

Lassociation Forum/Billets-de-Blog caresse les utilisateurs dans le sens du poil, pourrait-on dire. Chaque utilisateur a ses propres centres dintrt et consulte rgulirement les mmes forums. La blogosphre aborde tous les sujets et oblige lutilisateur  filtrer les billets-de-blog selon ses centres dintrt. Et cest bien l que le bt blesse. Filtrer ncessite de faire une dmarche qui peut savrer dissuasive parce que trop complique, voire impossible.

*Hmira* voque lide dans lextrait de la discussion, ci-aprs. Le problme, cest que *Hmira* a utilis lexpression  * Responsable de rubrique* . Immdiatement, *kolodz* lui rpond en responsable rubrique, se rfrant  lespace *FAQ* et non  lespace *FORUMS*. Pour argumenter son propos, *Hmira* cite pourtant bien un lien vers lespace *FORUMS* (*Forum MS SQL Server*) et non vers lespace *FAQ* (*SQL Server - La FAQ*).


*2015/01/04* 21h45 *#1*




> *Mes premires impressions sur Blogs Forum et quelques suggestions*
> 
> Actuellement, on ne peut pas rattacher un article  un forum en particulier, ou alors, je n'ai pas vu ni trouv comment ?
> Si je prends l'exemple de mes 2 articles :
> 
> *SQL Server - L'importance de l'ordre des colonnes d'un Index*
> *[Actualit] SQL Server - Gestion des exceptions TRY .. CATCH Rendre une application plus robuste*
> 
>  j'aurais voulu les rattacher au *Forum MS SQL Server* (niveau racine), voire les rattacher  des sous-forums de MS SQL Server (*Dveloppement*, *Administration*, etc.).
> ...


*NB :* Le texte barr est un texte obsolte (2015) qui a t actualis. 


*2015-01-05*  17h51 *#2*




> Il nest pas prvu dautomatiser cette association car le contenu des billets nengage que leurs auteurs.
> 
> Ce ne sont pas des Publications, ni des Tutoriels officiellement relus et approuvs par un certain nombre de personnes qualifies. Par ailleurs, ces Publications et Tutoriels sont principalement cits sur les forums par la cration d'un sujet li.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la visibilit des blogs au niveau du forum, j'avoue que je ne suis pas sr de lintrt. Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir la mme visibilit pour un billet crit en 2 heures que pour un tutoriel ayant demand un investissement de plus de 20 heures. Pour plusieurs raisons, notamment, sans que cela ne les rendent pas moins techniques, ni moins importants, il arrive que des billets ne se rfrent pas uniquement "Java" ou uniquement "SQL".


Publier un billet nimplique pas de ne pas sinvestir de faon professionnelle, que ce soit dans les forums ou dans la blogosphre. La blogosphre tant un espace de libert, tout est possible bien sr mais les publications rvlent le niveau de professionnalisme de leurs auteurs, lesquels ont tout intrt  proposer des publications de qualit. Pour information, jai mis deux ans pour rdiger puis publier mon premier blog logique dune cinquantaine de billets, en partant dun document source argument au fil du temps depuis mes dbuts de dveloppeur. Mes derniers billets que jai publis sur mon deuxime blog logique mont demand plusieurs mois de rflexion  la fois sur le fond et sur la forme. Je travaille sur le prsent billet depuis plus dun mois. Je rassemble et je structure linformation pertinente autour dun thme. Je fais en sorte de naborder quun seul sujet par billet. En littrature administrative, on dit que lorsque lon a deux ides  exprimer, on fait deux phrases. 

Publier un billet nest pas donn  tout le monde. Linformaticien peut tre comptent techniquement mais il nest pas forcment rdacteur, ni pdagogue, ni diteur.
Une visibilit des billets-de-blog au niveau du forum serait tout simplement un filtre thmatique naturel. La blogosphre compte plus de 2.000 billets. 

*2015-01-05*  20h04 *#3*




> Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, le niveau d'exigence et la qualit des _Publications_ sont de loin suprieurs  celui d'un billet que l'on peut crire en 1 ou 2 heures. Et personnellement, je n'ai vraiment pas envie de perdre mon temps  lire des billets non "valids", ne prsentant aucun intrt (voire mme contenant des erreurs !). C'est la raison pour la quelle j'ai voqu la possibilit pour les responsables des Forums de pouvoir donner des apprciations et de pouvoir constituer une liste d'articles pertinents, mais encore faut-il qu'ils puissent trouver ces articles, d'o mon ide de rattachement Article/Forum). On pourrait aussi se baser sur le systme de notation des billets (je crois de 1  5) pour faire merger les articles pertinents. Seuls ces articles jugs pertinents, mriteraient, selon moi, une visibilit quivalente  ceux des _Publications_.
> 
> Les _Publications_ et les _Tutoriaux_ ncessitent un processus trs lourd et trs contraignant, mais dune qualit reconnue. Le problme est que j'entends beaucoup se plaindre,  juste titre, du manque criant de publications, et pour cause une publication ncessite beaucoup de temps et beaucoup d'investissement.
> 
> Ces nouveaux *Blogs du club* pourront trs bien, et je le crois vraiment, contribuer  combler cette lacune de manque de publications, grce  la facilit de rdaction des articles, adosse  un systme de notation et de slection des articles pertinents.
> 
> Mon ide consiste seulement  ajouter dans le Forum, un lien vers les billets pertinents en rapport avec le sujet du Forum, rien de plus.
> 
> Si les Billets-de-Blogs se mettent  prolifrer, la Catgorie (Racine du Forum de rattachement) et la notation deviendront  mon avis incontournables. Une simple recherche sur les tags ne suffira pas pour faire ressortir les articles pertinents.


Concernant la thmatique *MS SQL SERVER* voque par *hmira*, il suffit de crer une *Catgorie de lutilisateur* puisquelle nexiste pas en tant que *Catgorie globale*. La difficult, cest que lon ne peut pas faire de recherche globale sur les *Catgories de lutilisateur*. Une recherche sur les _Catgories de lutilisateur_ et les _Tags_ nest possible que sur le blog consult, pas sur lensemble des blogs.




> *En lire plus...*



*Rappels* 

*Limite dun Billet-de-Blog :* 65 536 caractres

*Accessibilit :* Les *Billets-de-Blog* ne sont pas soumis  la rgle couperet des 72 heures daccessibilit applique aux forums.

----------

